
Dell’s Latest XPS 15 - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/14/20909422/dell-xps-15-7590-2019-review-oled-core-i9-specs-features-price
======
easytiger
I had one and, like most dell laptop owners, returned it. Except I got a
refund, not a replacement.

Issues many after eventually upgrading every firmware and driver:

\- on first boot the laptop was hard powering off repeatedly every n minutes,
got worse over time

\- keyboard had wonky keys

\- keyboard is literally the worst keyboard I've used in 25 years

\- WiFi card is junk - disconnects and throughput issues

\- tiny amounts of load in Windows saw massive heat output that meant it isn't
usable

\- idiotically overcomplicated hardware meant Linux support is terrible for
the moment

\- felt flimsy and poorly constructed

The laptop business is in the worst state it has ever been. Trying to get a
well specd 15" laptop that doesn't have dual GPU s is a nightmare

